# Florida Fisherman Full Moon Snapper Slam



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:Florida Fisherman Full Moon Snapper Slam
Mangrove and Vermilion snapper fishing during full moon periods can be absolutely outstanding. The mangrove (mango) snapper is native to the western Atlantic Ocean from Massachusetts to Brazil, and also in our Gulf Of Mexico, and the Caribbean Sea. Mango snapper are not only very good to eat, but can be tricky to catch. They are known to 'eat & run' without paying for their meal. The mangrove snapper is one of the most common snapper in warmer regions and can be found in many areas from canals to grass flats. In open water they can be found at depths to almost 600 feet. However, they are most abundant in waters under 200 feet. 
Vermilion (beeliner) snapper are also very good to eat, but delicate. They do not freeze well. Vermilion snapper are a deep water fish found in waters 130 to 980 feet. However, they are rare in waters deeper than 330 feet. The greatest recorded vermilion snapper weight is 7.1 pounds. 
January 13, 2017, was Hubbard Marina's first 44 hour full moon snapper trip of the new year, and what a trip it was:

February 10, 2017, let's do it all over again; we hope! The Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, and Chef Tammy are ready to go and so are we. Even the man himself, Captain Dylan Hubbard, is there to see us off and wish us a very successful trip:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Soon beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida, will be nothing more than a distant memory. We are on a mission; a mission to catch fish. Absolutely no one is more serious about catching fish than our fishing coach, Mr. John Martin. John, a Florida native, and graduate of the University of Florida, has been fishing our waters, both commercially & recreationally, for decades. This 'man of the sea' is more than willing to share his vast knowledge. Want to know the best methods for catching the elusive mangrove snapper or the deep water vermilion snapper, just ask the 'mango man,' Mr. John Martin:


Before the 'fights' begin, let's visit Chef Tammy. How better to begin our quest, our great adventure, than a hot, perfectly seasoned, meat ball sub on Tampa Bay's best Cuban bread:

Taking us to our far off fishing grounds is Captain John Mcgettrick. Captain John earned his 100 ton Captain's license over 25 years ago. He worked in Telecommunications for 37 years, and worked at Drug Rehab for 5 years. John is a dedicated family man who coached little league for his two boys as well as high school football at Pinellas Park H. S. Captain, Coach, John is not only very good at what he does, but is a real gentleman; a joy to be around:

The far off areas we will be fishing will take us ten hours to reach. We can rest easy knowing that Captain John is leading the charge. What a good 'days' sleep. 
OK! Late Friday evening; almost fishing time. But before the fights begin it's, once again, Chef Tammy time. Our resident, long time, chef always adds her own 'personal touch' to every meal she cooks. Nothing is too good for the master's guest. Think that meat ball sub was good? Try a huge center cut, perfectly seasoned, pork chop, steamed green beans, and wild rice:

What a meal! Let the fights begin. Captain Garett Hubbard calls for battle stations. No 'eat and run' for these rascals. And they are running BIG!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The vermilion snapper are ready for a 'full moon' dinner:

Hold on! Don't forget about us:



Even the 'near extinct' American red snapper are hungry. (Gags & ARS were released to fight again)


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The cobia are ready for dinner:

Talk about a real battle, that little lady landed the fighting amber jack all by herself:

Sun-up and one of the Florida's huge fish boxes is already stuffed:

Wonder what the new day will bring. Would you believe African pompano? Mr. Tim Short, fishing spot # 12, is all smiles:

Want a real fight?Try this brute:

We are finding the dreaded lion fish no mater where we go. Actually, they are very good to eat:


Yellow tail snapper are also great to dine on:

Our fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, leads by example:

Catch you in June:

Since we were in waters much deeper than 120 feet, that beautiful scamp grouper was also returned to fight again:

Mr. Tab Burton, fishing out of Apollo Beach, Florida, has something to really be proud of:

Hopefully the gag season will open along with red snapper in June:

After a long, restful, ride into waters under 120 feet, it's red grouper time:

First mate Will, and Tammy, are proud to show this one off:

Talk about 'leading by example,' even Captain Garett Hubbard is proud of his fishing coach. John is sometimes called the 'mango man'. How about the gag man? We were in gag grouper the entire trip. 

Saturday evening:

After a cooked to order steak dinner, it's back to the 'fights'! 

Talk about a kingsized porgy:

It's a good thing we came in to under 120 feet of water:

Gag man, mango man, how about cobia man? John is taking us to school:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

One of two! Captain John Mcgettrick, take us home:

What a smooth, comfortable, ride home. It can't be six o'clock Sunday morning already. That was one quick night:


We 'did it all over again!'


The dock is filled with fish:

Unfortunately many of the larger fish were not in the jack-pot. The winning snapper hit the scales at 8.0 pounds; AJ 27.0 pounds:

With the darker moon 2/17, and 2/24 we will be looking for, among many other species, tuna. Winter, dark moon, is tuna time. 
What an honor sharing the Sunshine state with other sportsmen/women. The only thing that could make our trips even better would be if you were withy us. 
In the mean time, check out this short, action packed, video of our trip:







Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

